# Tips on how to beat wide hips as a dude



## Deleted member 3635 (Feb 5, 2020)

- Train your lats and delts read the clavicle lengthening guide 
One underated tip that no one seems to be talking about is training your obliques once the obliques reach the hips size you can kinda have a V shape


----------



## CarnivoreDiet (Feb 5, 2020)

oblique training. You can't get the V taper, so get the "robust build"


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Feb 5, 2020)

CarnivoreDiet said:


> oblique training. You can't get the V taper, so get the "robust build"


They wont even get that. They will have the opposite V. The Lorss frame


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 5, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> View attachment 257164


Just got kicked off the forum for killing myself


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Feb 5, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> They wont even get that. They will have the opposite V. The Lorss frame


obviously this isn't meant for dudes that have hips like mfing shakira but training obliques alongside with lats and delts will give you a better frame


honkhonkpatna said:


> There is only trannymaxxing unfortunately.


i AM the worst combination of both high T and high E tall ass height body hair everwhere progress at the gym faster than anyone else probably but also have wide ass hips and get gyno flareups here and there training obliques has been a life saver


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Feb 5, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> obviously this isn't meant for dudes that have hips like mfing shakira but training obliques alongside with lats and delts will give you a better frame
> 
> i AM the worst combination of both high T and high E tall ass height body hair everwhere progress at the gym faster than anyone else probably but also have wide ass hips and get gyno flareups here and there training obliques has been a life saver


Have you seen lorss?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Feb 5, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Have you seen lorss?


I habe not


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Feb 5, 2020)

God has cursed me with wide hips, I will try oblique training.


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Feb 5, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> I habe not


https://looksmax.org/threads/if-you...o-very-low-bodyfat-lorsss-frame-update.86523/


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Feb 5, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/if-you...o-very-low-bodyfat-lorsss-frame-update.86523/


eh it makes the hips more pronounced like one of the others mentioned but it should be a staple to already be 15% body fat or striving for that if you are serious about looksmaxxing


EverythingMaxxer said:


> God has cursed me with wide hips, I will try oblique training.


Good luck brah u got this i also noticed dudes with higher hips tend to be taller is that the same for you ?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Feb 5, 2020)

Ive got a good physique and have wide hips, its not that big of a deal


----------



## her (Feb 5, 2020)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Ive got a good physique and have wide hips, its not that big of a deal


But you're never going to get that aesthetic V taper.


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Feb 5, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> eh it makes the hips more pronounced like one of the others mentioned but it should be a staple to already be 15% body fat or striving for that if you are serious about looksmaxxing
> 
> Good luck brah u got this i also noticed dudes with higher hips tend to be taller is that the same for you ?



Thanks for the words of encouragement, I’m 6‘0


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Feb 5, 2020)

her said:


> But you're never going to get that aesthetic V taper.


got a pretty good taper already actually check out my old posts


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Feb 5, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/if-you...o-very-low-bodyfat-lorsss-frame-update.86523/


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Feb 5, 2020)

*to*






_*Wide hips are very fixable*_


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 5, 2020)

life fuel


Gorilla said:


> View attachment 257253
> *to*
> View attachment 257254
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Feb 5, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> life fuel


*Indeed bro

took 4 years though

this was his routine*
Heavy Push
Back squat 4x6
legpress 3x8
Calve raises 3x20-40
Shoulder press 4x6
Incline benchpress 3x6
Benchpress 4x6
Side raise
Dips/triceps 3x6

Moderate Pull
SL/Romanian deadlift 3x10
lying leg curls 3x12
BOR/Yates row 3x10
Pulldowns 3x10
DB row 2x10
Shrugs 3x15
EZ curls 3x10
abs?

Moderate Push
Front Squat 3x10
leg extention 3x10
Calve raises 3x20-40
Incline bench 3x10
Benchpress 2x10
Shoulder press 3x10
CGBP 3x10

Heavy Pull
Deadlift 4x6
Chinups 4x6
T-bar row 3x6
DB row 3x6
Shrugs 3x6
Facepull/rdf 3x10
BB curl 3x6


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Feb 5, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> View attachment 257253
> *to*
> View attachment 257254
> 
> ...


No they are not. You realize what that guy has done literally takes fucking years lol
Funny how second photo is taken at different angle


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Feb 6, 2020)

2 cycles of test to get that LOL


Gorilla said:


> *Indeed bro
> 
> took 4 years though
> 
> ...





honkhonkpatna said:


> No they are not. You realize what that guy has done literally takes fucking years lol
> 
> Funny how second photo is taken at different angle


 yes lifting isn't a quick fix regardless of angle there are more examples where training obliques reduced wide hips if u want quick results u can go for roids too or try nuclues overload in a surplus


GarouTheIncel said:


> 2 cycles of test to get that LOL
> 
> 
> yes lifting isn't a quick fix regardless of angle there are more examples where training obliques reduced wide hips if u want quick results u can go for roids too or try nuclues overload in a surplus


correction "wide hip appearance


her said:


> But you're never going to get that aesthetic V taper.


you will still be above 99 percent of the people very few people actually lift consistently i remember making noobie gains and my gf at the time would treat me like arnold 2nd gf i had thought i was on steroids now with my third girlfriend i am actually on roids XDd


----------



## Theonewhowillascend (Feb 6, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/if-you...o-very-low-bodyfat-lorsss-frame-update.86523/


Omg its trully over for him


----------



## Linoob (Feb 6, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> - Train your lats and delts read the clavicle lengthening guide
> One underated tip that no one seems to be talking about is training your obliques once the obliques reach the hips size you can kinda have a V shape



- Train delts
- wear fitted shirts to exaggerate shoulder width
- wear fitted pants / slim fit jeans to minimize hip width (Avoid baggy pants like the plague)
- Tren
- If all else fails, shoulder implants or widening surgery through Eppley


----------



## Hades (Feb 6, 2020)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> God has cursed me with wide hips, I will try oblique training.


That can help a lot. A V-taper is great to help with the illusion of narrower hips.


----------



## Worthlesshapa777 (Feb 6, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> View attachment 257253
> *to*
> View attachment 257254
> 
> ...


Life fuel for me tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Feb 7, 2020)

Linoob said:


> - Train delts
> - wear fitted shirts to exaggerate shoulder width
> - wear fitted pants / slim fit jeans to minimize hip width (Avoid baggy pants like the plague)
> - Tren
> - If all else fails, shoulder implants or widening surgery through Eppley


i tend to go for baggy pants + fitted shirts how come u should avoid baggy pants they kinda hide the hips


----------



## Linoob (Feb 7, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> i tend to go for baggy pants + fitted shirts how come u should avoid baggy pants they kinda hide the hips



Skinny jeans look way better on me than joggers..that's me though bro


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> View attachment 257253
> *to*
> View attachment 257254
> 
> ...


Absolute lifefuel for my small ribcage.
I don't have statistically wide hips. My small ribcage helps it to look estrogenic. Absolutely pathetic XD.


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Mar 27, 2020)

If you have wide hips then you unfortunately can't be gigashredded, it'll look extremely bad (the curvature from the lean waist and big hips) this really only matters if u care about how u look shirtless. It's best to get ur waistline as thick as possible muscularly (ab work, heavy deadlifts + squats) and overall trying to make it bigger so it lines up better with ur hips.


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 27, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> - Train your lats and delts read the clavicle lengthening guide
> One underated tip that no one seems to be talking about is training your obliques once the obliques reach the hips size you can kinda have a V shape


Lose bf


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Mar 29, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Lose bf


Depending on who you are this could pronounce the wide hips more if you are already 15 percent. Build the obliques first to the size of ur hips then lean out while still training obliques


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 29, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> Depending on who you are this could pronounce the wide hips more if you are already 15 percent. Build the obliques first to the size of ur hips then lean out while still training obliques


And also start working out on shoulders


----------



## Gaia262 (Mar 29, 2020)

You guys are being low IQ , I have had surgery for this problem. Will most likely get a revision to make it absolutely perfect.

You need to have vaser liposuction to permanently remove the fat from the flank area which will bring your hips in.

If you have this problem in the first place you are most likely skinny fat. I recommend you get HD liposuction to give you that athletic look. 










GUIDE: High Definition Liposculpture - Surgery for Six Pack & Permanent Fat Removal


Hello Looksmaxxers , This is a misunderstood and controversial surgery, I am simply here to help where I can. As you are aware I have had High Definition Liposculpture (1.8 Litres of Fat Removed) in my abdominal and shoulder region in the past and wish to share my results as well as guide...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Mar 29, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> There is only trannymaxxing unfortunately.


*     *
Tranny maxxing with my giga estrogenic hips at 6'8
Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 29, 2020)

eyes said:


> *    *
> Tranny maxxing with my giga estrogenic hips at 6'8
> Jfl


Wtf ur 6'8?


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Mar 29, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Wtf ur 6'8?


+-


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 29, 2020)

eyes said:


> +-


ye ur wide hips dont mean shit then. I think it's honestly quite common for tall people to have wide hips. This guy is 7'2.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Mar 29, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> ye ur wide hips dont mean shit then. I think it's honestly quite common for tall people to have wide hips. This guy is 7'2.
> 
> View attachment 327531


But he's shoulders are still decently wide even with his hips


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 29, 2020)

eyes said:


> But he's shoulders are still decently wide even with his hips


You can get away with it tho being 6'8 regardless lol. Dw


----------



## JizzFarmer (Mar 29, 2020)

Can someone link the clavicle thread that op mentioned?


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 23, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> View attachment 257253
> *to*
> View attachment 257254
> 
> ...


bro could you provide the source?


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Aug 23, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> bro could you provide the source?


*it was thread on bodybuilding misc*


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Aug 23, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> bro could you provide the source?








Post Your Pictures and Introduce Yourself


The most popular bodybuilding message boards!



forum.bodybuilding.com


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 23, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> Post Your Pictures and Introduce Yourself
> 
> 
> The most popular bodybuilding message boards!
> ...


thank you


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 23, 2020)

@GarouTheIncel 

did you ever find a concrete solution to fixing wide hips?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Aug 23, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> @GarouTheIncel
> 
> did you ever find a concrete solution to fixing wide hips?


yes injected roids trained obliques and delts just became bigger because of the juicing also upped my dht on cycle my clavicle bone grew


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 23, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> yes injected roids trained obliques and delts just became bigger because of the juicing also upped my dht on cycle my clavicle bone grew


is it possible to fix wide hips without using roids?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Aug 23, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> is it possible to fix wide hips without using roids?


ofcourse but it will take a bit longer you will have to train your obliques to over power your hips and then also have decent lats to create the closest thing you can to a V taper


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 23, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> ofcourse but it will take a bit longer you will have to train your obliques to over power your hips and then also have decent lats to create the closest thing you can to a V taper


how did you train your obliques?


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 23, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> - Train your lats and delts read the clavicle lengthening guide
> One underated tip that no one seems to be talking about is training your obliques once the obliques reach the hips size you can kinda have a V shape


Weighted Chin-Ups are the secret to very wide lats.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Aug 23, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> how did you train your obliques?


farmers walks and the excercise where you hold the weight stand straight and kinda go up and down to the sides idk what they are called


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 23, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> farmers walks and the excercise where you hold the weight stand straight and kinda go up and down to the sides idk what they are called


did you see significant improvement from doing those?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Aug 23, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> did you see significant improvement from doing those?


yes its like training any muscle it takes time to get bigger also bigger hips isn't the end of the world it also means having a better deadlift


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 23, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> yes its like training any muscle it takes time to get bigger also bigger hips isn't the end of the world it also means having a better deadlift


thanks for the help man

also, just to confirm, this is the part that will become wider right?


----------



## forwardgrowth (Aug 25, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> yes injected roids trained obliques and delts just became bigger because of the juicing also upped my dht on cycle my clavicle bone grew


Which dht do you recommend?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Aug 26, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> Which dht do you recommend?


i liked KDHT11 but i am sure any other would work as well looking back I think adding liquid k2 m4 wouldve been beneficial also


----------

